# GARAGE DOORS: How do you decorate them?



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I would love to see some PICTURES of your garage doors at Halloween. Trying to come up with some cool disguises as I may use our driveway as part of our yard haunt this year and could use some ideas!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Just part way done, and not a door decor thing, but I built a jail cell for my pirate theme. Unfortunately I didn't get a shot of it completed as I couldn't grab my camera for even a second on Halloween night. The stone work covered the open areas while the cell was in the middle. Inside the cell was decorated with skeletons, chains, and the usual pirate stuff.








Also had davey jones heart with letters from calypso on a table inside.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I just use one of those brick coverings you can buy at Party City. Cheesy, I know, but it looks pretty good at night and is better than a big white nothing of a door.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Of course I had the garage door open for Halloween with the sides and back covered from ceiling to floor in black plastic and a flying crank ghost suspended towards the back


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

I turned mine into a photo-op wall.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Ohhhh- GREAT ideas so far! Ice Pick and jason- I never thought about moving the cemetery column or dungeon up right against the door like that. Love the photo opp too! And the scene setters are so easy- but it never occurred to me either. I have seen people do full mausoleums using the garage door panels as "slots". That's cool too!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I did this last year. I had a spider lair theme so I wrote along came a spider on it. I put a 6 foot spider and cacoon man at the main peak of the garage. I also added glow in the dark cob webs. You need it to be pretty dark though. Mine wasn't as visible as this. I have a big street light. 

Cost is great though. Three tube black lights and black light hair spray


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

These are my two ideas for this year's sleepy hollow theme 
A trees room roll or hand painted mural


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

When I had a garage we would put a whole scean inside my most expensive props we would then close it at night no worry of stuff getting stolen or if you have props that can not get wet they stay dry


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate my plain white metal doors... so I used magnetic tape on the back of mylar bat silhouettes to jazz them up.









...and then we staged a skeleton invasion on the overhang.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love your bats, Hilda.

I don't have any pictures, and I currently don't have a garage (or even trick-or-treaters), but when I lived at home with my folks, we had one.

When I dressed as a pirate I covered it with two of my full-size pirate flags. Simple. Effective.

Two years ago when I handed out candy for my parents, I hung Creepy Cloth/Freaky Fabric all over it, and went around the border with orange twinkle lights. Then I set up my rocking chair and plant stand (where I kept my cauldron-o-candy) up in front of it. Off to the side I put my plug-in jack o'lanterns and my electric flaming cauldron. It looked really nice, I'm sorry now that I didn't take pictures.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I didnt decorate the door per se, but I had this guy and camo made from dollar store table cloths hanging from the gutter for my fallout theme last year. I had a green rotating light off to the side too. (not in pic)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I did this a couple years ago:


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Now I have a wall built in front of the garage with might lightorama pumpkin on it


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

These are GREAT! Scatterbrains- what were those skulls made of? Foam board? Looks great!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

ours the past few years has been turned into a giant screen for projections! we staple a large white sheet to the inside frames. the kids in the neighborhood have loved watching the displays change, and the "movies" too  we are in a new house this year, so we haven't decided yet what to do! loving the ideas here though!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

3pinkpoodles said:


> These are GREAT! Scatterbrains- what were those skulls made of? Foam board? Looks great!


Scrap plywood...they're over 15 years old


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Wildfire sells invisible blacklight chalk. We use it just like the photo of the "beware of monsters" photo. Works well.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a two car garage, which I only got my car in on one day when I first purchased the house 15 years ago. So, I make use of the doors with scene setters. I have cleaned out one side now, so I may get a little more elaborate this year and add some depth to a scene with an open door.


----------



## Bostonbakedbeans (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow! 
Those are some great photos and good ideas. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job everyone! Love this thread.

Shockwave, where did you get the sign for the Vampire's Lair. If you made it, what it is on? It looks cool.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Also I don't have a pic but someone on my street last year took dollar store table cloths and cut out shapes to make a huge jack o lantern face, it was really cool. She just used scotch tape to put it up with but you couldn't see it from the street. It looked great and different than anyone elses

could also do a monster face like this, actually any kind of silhouette would work

great ideas everyone! Shockwave your house looks like fun!

and scatterbrains that lightorama jack is awesome! ive still never seen one in person but im always looking! I love it!


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Some awesome ideas in this thread! I love seeing how different folks here find such unique ways to tackle the same project.

This year I'm thinking of opening up the garage door and building a scene inside, but we'll see if time allows for that kind of ambition!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Rustie said:


> Some awesome ideas in this thread! I love seeing how different folks here find such unique ways to tackle the same project.
> 
> This year I'm thinking of opening up the garage door and building a scene inside, but we'll see if time allows for that kind of ambition!


Don't do it....you'll start with a "little scene" and before you know it, your garage is a full fledged walk thru....then you'll have to expand from there...


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> Don't do it....you'll start with a "little scene" and before you know it, your garage is a full fledged walk thru....then you'll have to expand from there...


That can be said of the whole thing! I started my display small and easy. Now it's insane. 



> Shockwave, where did you get the sign for the Vampire's Lair. If you made it, what it is on? It looks cool.


That's from spirit. You have to light that well though or it doesn't show up too good. I didn't light it very well. I don't think they carry it any longer. I got it from my local spirit store at the time.

And yes, everyone here has amazing ideas and displays! I look at peoples ideas and marvel at how creative everyone is.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Really good ideas on this thread. Typically leave my garage alone when decorating albeit always want to do something. This year, I was thinking of blood splatter all over the garage with a body hanging from it; have to fine easily washable blood though.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Shockwave- I love this! I always just thought of my driveway as "lost space" before! When in reality, as your photos show, it's actually valuable Halloween real estate!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Berserker said:


> Really good ideas on this thread. Typically leave my garage alone when decorating albeit always want to do something. This year, I was thinking of blood splatter all over the garage with a body hanging from it; have to fine easily washable blood though.


BERSERKER: How about using red "cling" material.... I wonder if they make that? Or if your garage is metal, how about making your own blood splatter using painted magnet sheets?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE BEWARE!!! Red cling will bleed onto painted surfaces! I posted this warning before but I'm sure it was overlooked! It bled into my painted powder room door. I had to kilz and repaint! Glass surface is fine!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Use clear contact paper underneath. 



mamadada said:


> PLEASE PLEASE BEWARE!!! Red cling will bleed onto painted surfaces! I posted this warning before but I'm sure it was overlooked! It bled into my painted powder room door. I had to kilz and repaint! Glass surface is fine!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are all suck creative and unique displays. I definitely want to create something similar for this year as I have the big,white garage door as well.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's my garage mausoleum last year.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Not sure if this counts since it became an entrance to the garage.

Night









Day


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

KMB do you have a tutorial somewhere. very creative! Need a how-to please!


----------

